

New [scribd] links? - randallsquared

Given the recent arguments about whether scribd are evil for using the DMCA's "online service provider" non-liability clause(s), I find it fascinating that HN is apparently auto-creating mirrors of copyrighted content on scribd.  Was this in the works before that thread?
======
mbrubeck
The automatic [scribd] links have been around for a while - I'm pretty sure
I've seen them for the past few weeks at least, maybe much longer. Scribd is a
Y Combinator company.

~~~
randallsquared
Perhaps, then, I only noticed them for the first time today because of that
thread. :)

------
parenthesis
"HN is apparently auto-creating mirrors of copyrighted content on scribd"

If you look at a '[scribd]' link, you'll see that the scribd url has the
original url as a parameter, which suggests that scribd does not make copies
of pdfs submitted to HN, but merely acts as an in-browser pdf viewer.

~~~
randallsquared
Well, "vacuum" doesn't have the connotation of a viewer or filter, to me. :)

